
The arrival of haXe Programming Language (2005) - keyle
http://ncannasse.fr/alpha1/index.html
======
keyle
alpha of the first compiler (2005)
<http://haxe.googlecode.com/svn/tags/alpha-1/>

now <http://haxe.org/> (2012)

They're working on the haxe/Java and haxe/C# targets.

